# Theodosia Ernest



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 25, 2007)

In 1852 (published in 1857), A.C. Dayton, former Presbyterian-turned-Baptist, wrote _Theodosia Ernest, or, A Heroine of the Faith_, which argues for credo-baptism by immersion. 

In 1859, Robert L. Dabney wrote A Review of Theodore Ernest (also available at the EPP, originally titled, _Fiction, No Defence of Truth: Or, A Review of Theodosia Earnest_), of which T.C. Johnson said that Dabney "demolished the arguments for immersion." 

In 1871, the Presbyterian Board of Publication published _Theodore: A Story About Baptism_ by Annie Ketchum Dunning. 

In 1876, the Presbyterian Board of Publication published a sequel to _Thedore_ by Annie Ketchum Dunning called _Grace Westervelt: Or, The Children of the Covenant_. The PBP said of this:



> To those who have read "Theodore, a Story about Baptism," the announcement of this fresh volume from the same pen will be sufficient. In "Theodore," the author met the arguments and assertions of the popular Baptist novel, "Theodosia Ernest" as to the _mode_ of Baptism, refuting them with great keenness and clearness. In the present volume, "Grace Westervelt," she replies to its positions with regard to the SUBJECTS of Baptism, taking up Infant Baptism, its Author, its benefits, and its office-work in the Christian Church. As in "Theodore" the characters of "Theodosia Ernest" were introduced and their history continued, so in this book, (although complete in itself,) the acquaintances made by the readers of "Theodore" are again met, and the fortunes of the children of Theodore and Grace Westervelt traced. In accordance with the plan pursued in "Theodore," the Baptist views presented are, for the most part, quotations from that remarkable fiction, "Theodosia Ernest," its strongest points being given in its own words. For the support and explanation of Presbyterian standards, the author has relied mainly upon articles to be found in different numbers of the Presbyterian Quarterly Review. May the faith of many a Christian parent be quickened by the arguments so well presented, and may many be encouraged to present their children for baptism who have hitherto denied to the little ones their rightful place in the Church and "their part in the Lord!"
> ...
> It is a strong book, and full of interest. It should be in every Presbyterian family.



I have perused the first two, and saw a copy of _Theodore_ today. All together, it is a fascinating set of literature on the baptism question. Thoughts from anyone else?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 26, 2007)

I think _William the Baptist_ may also have been a response to Theodosia Ernest.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 26, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> I think _William the Baptist_ may also have been a response to Theodosia Ernest.



Chris -- Thanks for that. I was thinking of _William the Baptist_ while studying these other works because of the timeframe (1877) and similar theme and style. But I hadn't run across anything specifically that links _William the Baptist_ to the others, except that it too was published by the Presbyterian Committee of Publication. I know that James M. Chaney also wrote a sequel, _Agnes, Daughter of William the Baptist_ (1894). Do you know of any other direct connections?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 26, 2007)

I wasn't aware of the sequel. Is it available online? 

I think Dr. Rowland Ward may link the two works in his bibliographic essay in his _Baptism in Scripture and History_ but I don't have it here with me to verify it right now. I know that he mentions _Theodosia_ but I can't remember whether he mentions _William_ or not. Chaney himself does not mention _Theodosia Ernest_ in his introduction. 

What I was thinking of in particular was that I recall Steve Owen once saying that _William_ was a response to _Theodosia_.

I also noticed today that the mbrem.com aka "Sola Scriptura" website is no longer up. He used to have a very user friendly version of _William_ posted along with a lot of other material. Maybe it just expired and will be back soon.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 26, 2007)

Dayton, along with J.R. Graves and J.M. Pendleton was 1/3 of the "Triumvirate" of the Landmark movement among Southern Baptists in the 19th Century. 

It's worth noting that the idea of "alien immersion" that Dayton attacks in his book is foreign to most Southern Baptists today (as is closed communion), although pockets of Landmarkism still exist within the SBC, as witnessed by the recent failure to remove Landmark language from the Arkansas Baptist Convention's constitution. The vote fell just short of the 2/3 needed.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> I wasn't aware of the sequel. Is it available online?
> 
> I think Dr. Rowland Ward may link the two works in his bibliographic essay in his _Baptism in Scripture and History_ but I don't have it here with me to verify it right now. I know that he mentions _Theodosia_ but I can't remember whether he mentions _William_ or not. Chaney himself does not mention _Theodosia Ernest_ in his introduction.
> 
> ...



That's interesting -- thanks, Chris! No, I don't think _Agnes_ is viewable online, but you can see the reference here as well as a brief bio on Chaney here.


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 28, 2007)

Dr. Ward mentions both works in his book but does not say that _William the Baptist_ was specifically a response to _Theodosia Ernest_, and neither does Chaney in the intro to _William_. They do date from generally the same period and both consist of imaginary conversations. 

I found it interesting that Dr. Ward wrote in his brief survey of literature on the baptism controversy that _Theodosia Ernest_ was issued anonymously despite the fact that it is probably what A.C. Dayton is best known for today. From what little I have read on this over the past few days I get the idea that Dayton was quite well known for it at the time as well. Perhaps it was initially published anonymously? It was originally published in a series in the Tennessee Baptist.


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 28, 2007)

I bought a few months ago a very good 2 volume copy from Theodosia Ernest, or, A Heroine of the Faith.
You can check this also out:
Theodosia Ernest by A. C. Dayton


----------

